# le/lo detuvieron, le/lo llevaron preso



## solysombra

Hola:

Mi pregunta no es sobre el uso correcto de "le", para evitar una batalla campal en el foro.

Lo que quiero saber es si en España dicen, por ejemplo:

"*le* detuvieron", "*le* llevaron preso"

o bien:

"*lo* detuvieron", "*lo* llevaron preso"

Gracias mil


----------



## dexterciyo

solysombra said:


> Hola:
> 
> Mi pregunta no es sobre el uso correcto de "le", para evitar una batalla campal en el foro.
> 
> Lo que quiero saber es si en España dicen, por ejemplo:
> 
> "*le* detuvieron", "*le* llevaron preso"
> 
> o bien:
> 
> "*lo* detuvieron", "*lo* llevaron preso"
> 
> Gracias mil



Es lo más normal en el español peninsular.


----------



## solysombra

dexterciyo said:


> Es lo más normal en el español peninsular.


 
Gracias, de todo corazón. Lo curioso es que yo, como argentina que dice siempre "lo", puse "le" porque el texto era para España, ¡Y me lo cambiaron por "lo"! El que me lo corrijió seguro no es español, y además es malo.

Y ya que estamos, si alguien en España ve "lo detuvieron", ¿Qué piensa? ¿Que el que escribió el texto no sabe español? ¿Que es sudamericano? ¿Alguna otra cosa?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Confirmo que en muchas partes de España se diría "le", aunque no me atrevo a decir que es lo más común en toda la península.

En cualquier caso, no debería haber ningún problema con "lo". A mí, personalmente no me sonaría extraño.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## solysombra

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Confirmo que en muchas partes de España se diría "le", aunque no me atrevo a decir que es lo más común en toda la península.
> 
> En cualquier caso, no debería haber ningún problema con "lo". A mí, personalmente no me sonaría extraño.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


 
Gracias. Lo que es seguro es que de ahora en más, l*o* voy a poner como yo *lo* entiendo, y no voy a tratar de adaptar*lo* a ningún lugar.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

De acuerdo con Antpax. A mí me suenan ambas igual de normales.
Pero creo que es porque en Madrid que somos leístas y lo sabemos, se usan un poco arbitrariamente.


----------



## Birke

solysombra said:


> Gracias, de todo corazón. Lo curioso es que yo, como argentina que dice siempre "lo", puse "le" porque el texto era para España, ¡Y me lo cambiaron a "lo"! El que me lo corrijió seguro no es español, y además es malo.
> 
> Y ya que estamos, si alguien en España ve "lo detuvieron", ¿Qué piensa? ¿Que el que escribió el texto no sabe español? ¿Que es sudamericano? ¿Alguna otra cosa?
> 
> Muchas gracias.



 "Lo detuvieron, lo llevaron a la cárcel y lo mataron" así lo hemos dicho siempre en la parte sur de la Península, y así seguiría diciéndolo todo el mundo aquí si no fuera porque la televisión y otros medios difunden ese leísmo. 
Así que si yo leo u oigo frases como las de arriba me siento como en casa y no pienso en absoluto que quien habla sea sudamericano (salvo que el acento lo delate). Y no pienso que no sepa español sino, al contrario, que su español es perfectísimo.

Y si me topo con esos ejemplos leístas, me desazono. Y cuando vienen además en boca de alguien que en principio no procede de zona leísta, pues ya me dan ganas de llorar porque entonces parece que no hay esperanza, que es cosa perdida.

Así que, por favor, solysombra, no cambies nunca tu perfecto uso del "lo" por agradar a los que prefieren el "le". Piensa en los pobres españolitos no leístas, ¡no nos abandones!


----------



## solysombra

Birke said:


> "Lo detuvieron, lo llevaron a la cárcel y lo mataron" así lo hemos dicho siempre en la parte sur de la Península, y así seguiría diciéndolo todo el mundo aquí si no fuera porque la televisión y otros medios difunden ese leísmo.
> Así que si yo leo u oigo frases como las de arriba me siento como en casa y no pienso en absoluto que quien habla sea sudamericano (salvo que el acento lo delate). Y no pienso que no sepa español sino, al contrario, que su español es perfectísimo.
> 
> Y si me topo con esos ejemplos leístas, me desazono. Y cuando vienen además en boca de alguien que en principio no procede de zona leísta, pues ya me dan ganas de llorar porque entonces parece que no hay esperanza, que es cosa perdida.
> 
> Así que, por favor, solysombra, no cambies nunca tu perfecto uso del "lo" por agradar a los que prefieren el "le". Piensa en los pobres españolitos no leístas, ¡no nos abandones!


 
No *los* abandonaré jamás. *Lo* juro.


----------



## Pinairun

solysombra said:


> No *los* abandonaré jamás. *Lo* juro.


 
Por lo que me toca, muchas gracias, _solysombra_.

Y no te olvides tampoco de los que no somos laístas.


----------



## Birke

Te lo agradezco en el alma, Solysombra. 

Y gracias, Pinairun. Que desde el norte de la Península se vea así también es la mejor muestra de que no está perdido todo, tampoco a este lado del mar.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

solysombra said:


> Hola:
> 
> Mi pregunta no es sobre el uso correcto de "le", para evitar una batalla campal en el foro.
> 
> Lo que quiero saber es si en España dicen, por ejemplo:
> 
> "*le* detuvieron", "*le* llevaron preso"
> 
> o bien:
> 
> "*lo* detuvieron", "*lo* llevaron preso"
> 
> Gracias mil


 
Realmente el leísmo sólo es común en una determinada zona de España , pero es una zona muy influyente porque incluye Madrid y desde ahí se propaga gracias a los medios de comunicación, la tele, el doblaje de películas etc.

Yo no he oído de modo espontáneo a ningún andaluz o canario que sea leísta, que diga "le detuverion", pero sí lo he leído recientemente en prensa local tanto andaluza como canaria.
Me temo que de modo instintivo, si la prensa nacional hecha en Madrid es leísta ( El País lo es hasta la médula) , los periodistas de la periferia lo copian aunque en su casa no hablarían así.


----------



## solysombra

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Realmente el leísmo sólo es común en una determinada zona de España , pero es una zona muy influyente porque incluye Madrid y desde ahí se propaga gracias a los medios de comunicación, la tele, el doblaje de películas etc.
> 
> Yo no he oído de modo espontáneo a ningún andaluz o canario que sea leísta, que diga "le detuverion", pero sí lo he leído recientemente en prensa local tanto andaluza como canaria.
> Me temo que de modo instintivo, si la prensa nacional hecha en Madrid es leísta ( El País lo es hasta la médula) , los periodistas de la periferia lo copian aunque en su casa no hablarían así.


 
Yo tenía un recuerdo borroso (y errado, por lo visto) de que el España se usaba el "le", y el asunto era algo así como cuando se empieza a discutir sobre el español o el castellano. Por eso, sin pensarlo mucho, puse "le" en mi documento destinado a España. Por supuesto que no voy a volver a hacerlo, ya lo dije.


----------



## clares3

Birke said:


> "Lo detuvieron, lo llevaron a la cárcel y lo mataron" así lo hemos dicho siempre en la parte sur de la Península, y así seguiría diciéndolo todo el mundo aquí si no fuera porque la televisión y otros medios difunden ese leísmo.


A un tipo que conocí se le conocía en su pueblo (Cehegín, Murcia) como "el échemelé" porque hizo la mili en Madrid y cuando volvió al pueblo el pidió así la maleta al conductor del autobús.
Estoy con Birke: por el sur sabemos que es échamela o échamelo pero no échemele. Pero me temo que es causa perdida por lo ya dicho: la televisión lo está imponiendo en toda España


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Por ampliar la información a Solysombra, decirle que el leísmo sólo es propio de Cantabria, de grandes zonas de la actual Castilla y León ( no en Salamanca por ejemplo) y de Madrid y Toledo.
Es decir, que españoles tanto del norte ( Asturias, Aragón) o del sur( La Mancha, Murcia, Extremadura, Andalucía o Canarias) no hay leísmo, salvo lo que se le pega a algunos de la tele.
En zonas donde la lengua materna de la mayoría es otra como Valencia, Baleares o Galicia tampoco son leístas cuando hablan castellano O sea, que en la mayoría de España no somos leístas, pero:
Por una parte, los españoles nos estamos acostumbrando tanto a oírlo y leerlo que ya no nos sorprende y lo aceptamos con naturalidad. Es lo que hay.

Por otra, al venir en gran parte de Madrid, de periódicos serios, de libros de autores prestigiosos, de traducciones etc. hace que en determinados ambientes parezca más fino, más culto, justo cuando teóricamente tiene peor consideración que el uso etimológico (lo).
Es por eso que lo he visto en periódicos locales del sur o de Canarias o de una asociación andaluza de acogida de niños "Acógeles", cuando en Andalucía todo el mundo a los niños los acogería, no les acogería.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Personalmente diría "lo detuvieron" y "lo llevaron preso" aunque me estoy dando cuenta de que el leísmo (le detuvieron) está avanzando a pasos agigantados al menos en esta zona de España (que originariamente no era leísta) y cada vez oigo más a mis paisanos decir "le vi" o "le llamé". La verdad es que los españoles peninsulares no léistas estamos empezando a ser una especie en extinción y todo gracias a los medios de comunicación y especialmente a la televisión.


----------



## Peón

Ibermanolo said:


> Personalmente diría "lo detuvieron" y "lo llevaron preso" aunque me estoy dando cuenta de que el leísmo (le detuvieron) está avanzando a pasos agigantados al menos en esta zona de España (que originariamente no era leísta) y cada vez oigo más a mis paisanos decir "le vi" o "le llamé". La verdad es que los españoles peninsulares no léistas estamos empezando a ser una especie en extinción y todo gracias a los medios de comunicación y especialmente a la televisión.



Supongo que el uso por los grandes medios de comunicación (para no decir por el diario "El País") prestigia y envalentona a la diminuta palabrita, que así va ganando terreno....


----------



## francisgranada

Cuando un "leísta" quiere responder "_No lo sé_", ¿dice "_No le sé_"?


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

francisgranada said:


> Cuando un "leísta" quiere responder "_No lo sé_", ¿dice "_No le sé_"?


 
En general te diría que no
Los leístas más extremos,sobre todo en Cantabria y algunas zonas de Castilla ( Burgos, Palencia, Valladolid), los que sustituyen casi cualquier objeto directo de género masculino con le en vez de lo, lo aplican tanto a personas como a cosas, pero en el caso de conceptos abstractos o cuando susituye a una oración, suelen mantener el lo.

Un leísta extremo dice "Dámele" para referirse a un objeto en vez de "Dámelo" o "me le das" en vez de "me lo das"
Pero no dice "Piensátele" en vez de "Piensátelo".
Ni dicen "No le entiendo" en vez de "No lo entiendo" cuando se refieren a no entender una explicación o un concepto. Sí lo dicen cuando no entienden a una persona.
"A tu padre no le entiendo", pero "Eso que me has explicado no lo entiendo".


----------



## clares3

francisgranada said:


> Cuando un "leísta" quiere responder "_No lo sé_", ¿dice "_No le sé_"?


Quizás no en tal caso pero si le preguntas a un leísta que si tiene tal cosa de tu talla te responde "de su talla no le hay".


----------



## Lurrezko

Por sumar la opinión de un catalanoparlante, yo diría *lo detuvieron* sin dudarlo, y diría que es lo habitual en mi zona. Pero confirmo que el leísmo también se extiende por aquí. Yo mismo me sorprendo a veces incurriendo en él.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

clares3 said:


> Quizás no en tal caso pero si le preguntas a un leísta que si tiene tal cosa de tu talla te responde "de su talla no le hay".


 
Exacto, ciertos leístas lo dirían así porque se refiere a una cosa.

Dirían " El coche no le veo", pero "Eso no lo veo claro" si se refiere a una idea o un concepto.


----------



## clares3

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Dirían " Al coche no le veo".


¿Eso te parece un uso correcto del "le"? Porque por el sur nos chirría en los oídos.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Y a mí también, y soy de Madrid.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Una vez que Adelaida me confirma en mi idea pretendo entender a Pablo de Soto: ¿se trata, estimado Pablo, de que si te refieres a cosas cabe el le y si te refieres a personas no?
Dudas:
¿Está Adelaida? No, no la veo.
¿Está Pablo? No, no lo veo.
¿Está allí el atizador de la chimenea? No, no lo veo (¿debería ser le?)
¿Tienes tú mi grapadora? No, por aquí no la veo (¿Debería ser le?)
Estoy que echo humo de confuso


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

clares3 said:


> ¿Eso te parece un uso correcto del "le"? Porque por el sur nos chirría en los oídos.


 



NOOOOO, claro que no es correcto.

Yo simplemente he escrito lo que diría un leísta de los que yo llamo extremos y tras años de convivencia con algunos, los he conocido bien y sé que eso lo dirían.
De hecho lo dicen y se puede oír en Burgos, Santander o Valladolid.

"El coche le tengo aparcado ahi fuera" y similares, siempre que se refieren a cosas o a personas, no a ideas o conceptos abstractos.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Vaya, eso mitiga bastante mi complejo de leísta


----------



## Fernando

Creo que Pablo se refiere a frases INCORRECTAS que diría un leísta. No que "quepa" sino que los leístas hablan así (inconsecuentemente).

Opino igual que los anteriores: No hace falta ninguna adaptación desde el "español americano" al "español peninsular". 

Ocasionalmente en España (toda ella, aunque no siempre) la radical distinción le-objeto indirecto y lo-directo se ve como demasiado radical, dado que es relativamente frecuente la utilización de le para OD de persona de sexo masculino. "A Pablo no le veo". Esto no invalida lo dicho en el párrafo anterior.

La utilización de "le" para OD de sexo no masculino (echémele/Al coche no le veo claro) se consideran vulgarismos (o al menos localismos para ser más políticamente correctos.) desde cualquier punto de vista. Porque sean (seamos) de Madrid los que lo usan (¿usamos?) no lo santifica.

Hay una serie de artículos en el DPD (Leísmo/Laísmo/Loísmo) que recomiendo porque desde mi (no tan humilde) punto de vista explica bastante bien los problemas de los hispanohablantes con los los, los les y los las, con referencia a usos locales.

Hay un excelente hilo (abierto por mi -nadahumilde- persona) sobre el particular.

De nada.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Fernando said:


> La utilización de "le" para OD de sexo no masculino (echémele/Al coche no le veo claro) se consideran vulgarismos (o al menos localismos para ser más políticamente correctos.) desde cualquier punto de vista. Porque sean (seamos) de Madrid los que lo usan (¿usamos?) no lo santifica.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De nada.


 

En Madrid se usa mucho el leísmo de persona, el admitido, pero muy poco el de cosa.

El leísmo de cosa es muy de Burgos, Cantabria, Palencia y Valladolid.
Trabajé muchos años con gente de esa zona y el "dámele", "cógele" era más que habitual. Ciertamente no eran académicos de la lengua, eran gente común de cultura media.


----------



## Fernando

Es cierto. El vicio más propio del madrileño de pro es el laísmo (La dio cuatro euros para que se comprase unas chanclas).


----------



## Birke

Y lo peor es que, como el laísmo está peor visto que el leísmo, con tal de no incurrir en él cuando no se está seguro, pues se opta por decir siempre "le" por si acaso y queda uno más fino.

Así, se oye (a María) "le vi ayer y le dije que…"

Incluso en Murcia he oído tal cosa, en _gente bien_ que quiere parecerlo más.

Fijaos si se extiende y si es grave la cosa (ya no es sólo el leísmo para persona, masc.)


----------



## Csalrais

En los dos meses que pasé haciendo prácticas en una oficina de turismo  me encontré con un par de laístas y lo cierto es que donde no se usa  laísmo se nota y mucho, no es comparable a lo acostumbrados que  podemos estar por aquí al leísmo.

Con leístas extremos del estilo de los mencionados (de los que lo  aplican a cosas) no me encontré nunca. Sobre este tipo de casos que por lo que veo se circunscriben a un área determinada en torno a Castilla y León, ¿combinan leísmo y laísmo?. Es decir ¿estas personas han cambiado caso (acusativo y dativo) por género de forma completa?


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Csalrais said:


> ¿combinan leísmo y laísmo?. Es decir ¿estas personas han cambiado caso (acusativo y dativo) por género de forma completa?


 
Sí.

Los leístas de persona y cosa son laístas. Pura coherencia, han sustiuido el caso por el género, tanto para cosas como para personas.

"La he pedido el libro y no me le ha traído".
Este tipo de cosas las he oído más de una vez.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Birke said:


> Y lo peor es que, como el laísmo está peor visto que el leísmo, con tal de no incurrir en él cuando no se está seguro, pues se opta por decir siempre "le" por si acaso y queda uno más fino.
> 
> Así, se oye (a María) "le vi ayer y le dije que…"
> 
> Incluso en Murcia he oído tal cosa, en _gente bien_ que quiere parecerlo más.
> 
> Fijaos si se extiende y si es grave la cosa (ya no es sólo el leísmo para persona, masc.)


 
También he notado ese típico error por hipercorrección en la prensa y en la televisión.
Los laístas intentan evitarlo y caen en el error contrario.
"A María le acusaron de ladrona"


----------



## ampurdan

Lurrezko said:


> Por sumar la opinión de un catalanoparlante, yo diría *lo detuvieron* sin dudarlo, y diría que es lo habitual en mi zona. Pero confirmo que el leísmo también se extiende por aquí. Yo mismo me sorprendo a veces incurriendo en él.



Este catalanoparlante diría indistintamente cualquiera de las dos, y le pasarían totalmente inadvertidas.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

ampurdan said:


> Este catalanoparlante diría indistintamente cualquiera de las dos, y le pasarían totalmente inadvertidas.


 

Yo he notado este doble uso de muchos catalanes. Ciertamente no lo he notado en primera persona, sino a los catalanes que hablan en la tele, radio etc. muchas veces desde Madrid, con lo que yo pensaba que podía ser la influencia de la capital.

¿No podrá ser que los catalanes que tienen el catalán como lengua materna se dejan influenciar por el castellano de los medios más que aquel cuya lengua materna es el castellano?
Quiero decir, si un andaluz o un murciano, que ha mamado en su casa el castellano y que tiene el sistema etimológico en su chip cerebral, puede llegar a sentirse influido por los medios, más aun lo estará alguien cuya lengua materna no es el castellano.

No afirmo. Pregunto. Sólo es una elucubración.


----------



## ampurdan

Es bastante posible en mi caso, soy muy influenciable; aunque diría que a muchos de los que tienen el castellano como primera lengua por aquí les pasa igual. Pero no puedo asegurar. Intentaré fijarme.


----------



## Fernando

Yo creo que al norte de Despeñaperros el "le" para OI de refrente persona de sexo masculino es predominante o, al menos, se confunde con el lo, independientemente de su contexto.

No creo que ampurdan se ciegue por la influencia de Tele5.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

No, en Salamanca no son leístas, ni en Asturias, ni en La Mancha, ni Galicia, ni Valencia.


Aragón no lo sé, creo que tampoco.

Como es un tema que me interesa, cuando conozco a alguien siempre me fijo si lo es o no y su procedencia.
Unos amigos catalanes, descendientes de manchegos, no lo son en absoluto. 

No lo sé por experiencia propia, no conozco gente de esa provincia, pero he leído que ni en Soria lo son.

Es un fenómeno más local de lo que parece, pero muy amplificado por el altavoz que es Madrid y que sobre todo en los últimos años está calando fuera de la hasta hace poco su zona natural.


----------

